# Shop Made Jacks



## Janger (Apr 30, 2020)

I needed one machinist jack. So I made 6.  Steel bodies, aluminium wing nuts. That's a 1/2 NF bolt hole.


----------



## Janger (Apr 30, 2020)

I only have the one photo of the cutter I used in action. It's some sort of sandvik knock off Alex tells me. Here I'm trying the basics with a piece of cedar - I was worried about feeds and speeds and wrecking stuff. So wood just to see. What a mess - not doing that much. You can see the faceted stair step pattern on the machinist jack better - this is an artifact of fusion and the adaptive clearing cycle I used. I kinda like it.


----------

